
Little man computer - jonbaer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_man_computer
======
wolfgke
An alternative, similarly simple model:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CARDboard_Illustrative_Aid_to_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CARDboard_Illustrative_Aid_to_Computation)

